# Tail Art and Paintings on Modern Fighters



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

as some of you know i have been sorting out a few of my pictures the last days..thought i would share soem pictures of "nose" art on planes.. mostely on the tail but not sure what the term will be..tail art ?
and if anybody else have pictures of jets with cool paint this might be a place to post them if you want to share with us


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

a few more


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats cool. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

my pleasure  here is a "Fly untied" add painted on the right side of a norwegian CF-104.. i kinda like thatone 

the last picture of the F-16 engine is really not beloning here but it is from the Tiger F-16 and i think its kinda cool  that engine has seen some heat ( afterburner )


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pics....


----------



## acerus (Jul 24, 2009)

I´ve already showed them in another Topic, but here some more.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 24, 2009)

awsome pics. havent seen those before and i just love the tigerpaintings  thanks for sharing


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## acerus (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad you liked it! Sadly a great amount of Pics that i took during my Time in the GAF are lost. Caused by a Harddisk crash...
The negative Side of Digicams.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

The F-5 Freedom fighter in our Museum from 336 Tiger Sqd Norway


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool pics Gutt! Any chance of a '88 with some tail art, like KG 100 with some viking longships etc.?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

well..somewhere i have a picture of a Ju 88 tail with the number 13 painted in large white letters on it..been searching for it for a while ( been thinking of you hehe ) but just cant reloacet it..and also a tail with the scapa flow map and another with dusins of sunken ships and missionmatkings..but not much more.. but i kninda like this Ju 88 A4 

and then it was suddenly off topic again..as this is not a moden fighter..hehe


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 27, 2009)

The Tiger art on the Hind is great.


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 27, 2009)

The coolest Art I have seen comes from the B-52 mother ship out at Edwards AFB. When I was stationed out there, I have seen her fly many times. Anyways, here are the mission markings on the side. This is what sets this plane apart from any other in the world. She was the oldest flying B-52 (being a B model) with the fewest hours just 2,443 hours since it first flew in June 1955. Known as Balls 8 cause of her serial number 52-0008, She was retired on December 17, 2004. She flew at Edwards for 49 years.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 27, 2009)

just jawdropping cool  thanks for sharing


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2009)

Great sets of pics, thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Pong (Jul 29, 2009)

Really great stuff guys. The F-16 tail art looks awesome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Auravir (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow...that's incredible


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool, what do all the "kill" marks represent?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 30, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, what do all the "kill" marks represent?





Are you refering to the B-52?


----------



## acerus (Jul 31, 2009)

Great Pics there, Beaupower! 
I also wanted to know what all the Painted Planes are presenting.
Bombing Runs on Enemy Territory? Sorties on a spezial Place?
Ground Kills?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

please post more details on all those missions 

here is a couple of shoots of the Norwegian AF Falcon Jet.. it has a raven painted on the vertical and its named after one of the two ravens that the norse god Odin had ( hugin and Munin ) we have two falcon jets and they are called as you already guessed ..hugin and munin

i hope to see more tailart and nose art here..surely there must be loads of pics out there


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool material guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Aaah....Hugin and Munin! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...great pics!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Are you refering to the B-52?



Yes. Wasn't sure what else to call them.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, they are not kill marks. The aircraft was stationed at Edwards AFB in California for most if not all of its career. Each Symbol denotes a peticular test mission. In Example

The two B-52 silhouettes at center represent Wake Vortex tests and one represents an F-16 Target Test. Ten marks represent flights by the F-15 Spin Research Vehicles, although the three vehicles were launched twenty-six times. The first F-15 SRV flight was launched on November 29, 1977 and the last was launched on July 15, 1981.






Thirteen marks represent the Shuttle Reusable Booster/Drop Test Vehicle (SRB/DTV). Two horizontal silhouettes at upper right indicate captive carry flights flown on June 10, 1977. Below those silhouettes are two more representing the first series of six drops of the SRB/DTV, which began on June 15, 1977 and ended on September 12, 1978. 

The nine SRB/DTV marks to the left represent a second series of drops of the SRB/DTV. Three large stabilizing fins were added to the SRB/DTV. The SRB/DTV silhouettes for the second series of drops show the fins. The first drop was scheduled for February 23, 1983, but the rear hooks on the X-15 pylon failed as the NB-52B was taxiing. The horizontal silhouette with the hook at the front represents that incident. The first of eight drops in the second series was flown on September 16, 1983. The last was flown on March 20, 1985. The parachutes separated from the SRB/DTV on one flight, which is represented by a silhouette with a ground line and Joshua Trees on each side.






Go here to learn more of what all the symbols represent. I used the info off the website for the above pictures. Goleta Air and Space Museum: NASA's NB-52B Walkaround


----------



## imalko (Aug 6, 2009)

Some really cool photos so far. Thanks everyone for sharing. 
Here is my small contribution to this thread - this is J-22 Orao (Eagle) strike aircraft of Serbian Air Force with special paint scheme and with tail art intended to represent our country on various air shows across Europe. (Tail art is a variation of Cyrillic letters which appear also on Coat of arms of Serbia.)


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Aug 7, 2009)

thas a nice one  never seen that before  thanks for sharing

and also thanks for sharing the info on the "bomb runs " 

loved those


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool photos, all of them. Thanks Imalko for posting that photo of our eagle.



Cheers


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2009)

I came across this photo on the net and thought it would be nice to post it here. Really great tail art on this one and the guy in tiger costume brought smile on my face the moment when I saw it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

That's excellent - had to be fun painting!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice!! That last one fricken rocks!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 6, 2009)

coooooooooooooool


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2009)




----------

